

Feature Comparison: LibreOffice – Microsoft Office - mariuz
https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Feature_Comparison:_LibreOffice_-_Microsoft_Office

======
nodata
Can I paste a table from Writer into Calc, and it do the right thing? No :(

